
Show HN: Limus – Transform image to be more professional - zerox_dg
https://limus.netlify.app/
======
newcoders
Droped my screenshot, nothing happens...

~~~
zerox_dg
Ah, that's definitely a bug. I'll fix this soon. Thanks for reporting. For
now, please use the browse file button instead.

